# Mobile homes - Trailers -



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

There is no rhyme nor reason 

I will never work on a mobile home again.

I will never work on a mobile home again. 

I will never work on a mobile home again. :no:

I will never work on a mobile home again. :no:

I will never work on a mobile home again. :no:

I will never work on a mobile home again. :no:

And to the first one who goes on about how they love to do it
and makes lots of $$$$$$ doing it ............... 

I will refer you to them


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't step foot in, or crawl under a gypsy wagon for any reason what so ever.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

well, not by choice, but I have a mobile home for tenants upstate...I feel your pain when working on it....those things were built to be disposable......:furious:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MEh, it's just another job.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is the perfect thread for *'mobile home horror stories'.*



Crawling underneath a MH is not all that different than crawling underneath a house with a crawl space. I've seen live and dead rats underneath homes. One time in particular I was replacing some 4" cast iron under a 1920's house. There was a dead rat directly under the pipe I was working on. When I looked with my droplight closely at the rat's fur, I could see it moving, like it was breathing. It was the maggot population hard at work under the fur. The smell was so bad, that I smelled the odor as I entered the opening to the crawlspace which was a good 15' away from the rodent. I had to take this thing outside into the backyard, dig a small hole and bury it to dispose of it.

Other than that, not too much that stands out from underneath houses.

Anybody else?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

OK I am game fixitright. What happened?

Went to work on a tub valve that came from Mars or Uranus, sat on the edge of the tub, moved forward a little to get to the valve, stepped through the floor.

On a couple of freeze ups, did get lucky and nothing split, just put a kerosene heater under it an let it rip for a while, easy money.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I swore off of them a long time ago.. nothing plumbed correctly,, odd ball faucets, odd ball size water pipes, all the pipes are being held up by blocks or bailing wire, when they freeze up its nearly impossible to thaw them out...
on average lots of them are cleaner in the crawl space than the inside of the
trailer itself......

and last but not least... they usually aint got no money to pay you for your services...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

There's no money in mobile homes except for cigarettes, beer, and tattoos. Why on earth would anyone work on a mobile home?

Draw a circle or a box on a sheet of paper. Inside the circle/box write the word 'money'. Outside write 'no money'. Now start writing money jobs inside the circle and no money jobs outside. Mobile homes go outside................... And refer to the chart every job.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

This one needed to have a kitchen line opened for an inspection for sale that week.
I pulled out wads of silicone, still didn't open. Got out the k3800 and went deep.

With a prayer and a hope that I didn't blow through something it opened. No warranty and a quick stop to cash the check at the bank.

This one was actually clean and the owners pleasant.

I'm surprised there are no standards on them. 
At least I didn't have to crawl underneath it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> There's no money in mobile homes except for cigarettes, beer, and tattoos. Why on earth would anyone work on a mobile home?
> 
> Draw a circle or a box on a sheet of paper. Inside the circle/box write the word 'money'. Outside write 'no money'. Now start writing money jobs inside the circle and no money jobs outside. Mobile homes go outside................... And refer to the chart every job.












I just repaired a leak underneath a MH for an older gentleman with a terminal illness. The leak was in a PB water line. It appeared as though a rodent or squirrel gnawed on the pipe. I asked if he had had a problem with rodents lately to which he answered 'yes'. My repair was in the $325 range. The man paid in cash, was very pleasant and wished me well.

And there are other examples of customers who are neat, clean and their MH's are also well-kept. My point is that not all MH's are low class white trashy people. I work for people in MH's and they are all decent people. I am aware that there are lowlives out there in MH's, but in my area they are mostly senior citizens who pay their bills.

I have yet to drive up to a MH with 100's of empty beer cans out front, a truck on blocks with the tires off, and dog poop everywhere you step. When I come across one, I'll play it by ear. As long as the money is green, I'll work for them.....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> I just repaired a leak underneath a MH for an older gentleman with a terminal illness. The leak was in a PB water line. It appeared as though a rodent or squirrel gnawed on the pipe. I asked if he had had a problem with rodents lately to which he answered 'yes'. My repair was in the $325 range. The man paid in cash, was very pleasant and wished me well.
> 
> And there are other examples of customers who are neat, clean and their MH's are also well-kept. My point is that not all MH's are low class white trashy people. I work for people in MH's and they are all decent people. I am aware that there are lowlives out there in MH's, but in my area they are mostly senior citizens who pay their bills.
> 
> I have yet to drive up to a MH with 100's of empty beer cans out front, a truck on blocks with the tires off, and dog poop everywhere you step. When I come across one, I'll play it by ear. As long as the money is green, I'll work for them.....


Trust me there are plenty like the ones you described in ky,you can smell the smell 10-15ft before you get to the front door,dog and cat piss everywhere,some you have to hold your breath just to go into,not healthy at all


----------

